# CRS SS/SS+ from Jiang604



## Ebi-Ken (Jul 9, 2010)

Just a little notification and warning update to people who have purchased CRS SS/SS+ from me. When your shrimps get berried from crossing from my shrimps with my shrimps (only refering to SS/SS+ CRS). There is a farily high chance you will get red rubies and Red wines in the next 2 generations. I noticed the 3 tanks that I am housing this line of shrimp from the same geneology popping out Red Rubies now.

http://www3.telus.net/jiang604/P1000522.JPG

IF you do get it. CAREFUL with water change as this would be its first generation which could mean unstable genes. Seperate them out and keep breeding them and only keeping red wines / red rubies. This needs to go on for many generations. Without paying the high price. You will now have an expensive shrimp =) just make sure not to interbreed with other lines.

Best Regard,
Frank


----------



## killer007 (Feb 10, 2010)

Godly.....
I Have To Check My Tank Now Wahahahahahah


----------



## CrystalMethShrimp (Apr 27, 2010)

Hey Frank...
What did you mean by careful water changes?

and also whats the difference in appearance and price between ruby and wine?


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

OH so does that mean that I will get BKK from the 2 Black Mosura's I bought from you? WOW can't wait to see what pops out of this cross with my Hinomaru Blacks.


----------



## Ebi-Ken (Jul 9, 2010)

CrystalMethShrimp said:


> Hey Frank...
> What did you mean by careful water changes?
> 
> and also whats the difference in appearance and price between ruby and wine?


First Generation of red wine / Red ruby /BKK / Panda is always going to be weak. Slight change in water params could lead to death of the shrimp. Red Ruby is basically a full red with white tipped tail. Key rule of thumb in terms of these shrimps. The more color there is. The higher the cost. BUT is not necessarily true when you start getting patterns which is what breeders are working on now.


----------



## Ebi-Ken (Jul 9, 2010)

bettaforu said:


> OH so does that mean that I will get BKK from the 2 Black Mosura's I bought from you? WOW can't wait to see what pops out of this cross with my Hinomaru Blacks.


as I said above, its only if you cross the ones that are mine as I know what is mixed in the genetics of this line and I specified CRS not CBS. so I have no clue what your genetics your hino black carries.


----------



## ThyrosineChoi (Apr 6, 2010)

hey frank xD what about my mosura xD!


----------



## Ebi-Ken (Jul 9, 2010)

choii317 said:


> hey frank xD what about my mosura xD!


sorry choii317, I don't know the genetics of those eithers other than the mosura you got from me and those are from a different line so I believe not. =P


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

Wow, it could be cool. Still waiting for shrimplets ...


----------



## Ebi-Ken (Jul 9, 2010)

igor.kanshyn said:


> Wow, it could be cool. Still waiting for shrimplets ...


Hey Igor, are your shrimps not getting berried? What are your water params, I'm only interested in temp and pH.


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

Jiang604 said:


> Hey Igor, are your shrimps not getting berried? What are your water params, I'm only interested in temp and pH.


They are not 
I had two berried females, but they dropped their eggs.

This tank is unheated and temperature floats from *21 to 24C*
I use *DIY CO2* in this tank and pH is around *6.5*. Tap water pH is 7.6-7.8

BTW, I still don't know *should I lower my pH in I have CO2 injection or not*. 
I usually have one or two almond leaves in the tank, but they are not changing pH a lot. 
Should I lower it more using leaves?


----------



## Ebi-Ken (Jul 9, 2010)

igor.kanshyn said:


> They are not
> I had two berried females, but they dropped their eggs.
> 
> This tank is unheated and temperature floats from *21 to 24C*
> ...


dude u take a longggg time to reply even ur pm's but heres a nice lil trick. Don't inject CO2 (unless ur using it for plants) get peat moss, tie a bundle in a mesh and hang it above a sponge filter or inside your canister filter as media. It will soften your water and make it acidic. Only downside is it will turn your water yellow because of the tannins


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

Jiang604 said:


> dude u take a longggg time to reply even ur pm's but heres a nice lil trick. Don't inject CO2 (unless ur using it for plants) get peat moss, tie a bundle in a mesh and hang it above a sponge filter or inside your canister filter as media. It will soften your water and make it acidic. Only downside is it will turn your water yellow because of the tannins


I'm sorry for that late replay. It was busy time 
I need to work to support this my hobby, you know 

Yes, I'm using CO2 for plants and PNK+micro fertilization as well. Have you seen that my shrimp cube tank?
It would not have nice plants without CO2.

So, can I still use it? If I do, should I lower my pH more? 
I'm asking because my pH is already low, but just it's a result of CO2 injection.


----------



## Ebi-Ken (Jul 9, 2010)

igor.kanshyn said:


> I'm sorry for that late replay. It was busy time
> I need to work to support this my hobby, you know
> 
> Yes, I'm using CO2 for plants and PNK+micro fertilization as well. Have you seen that my shrimp cube tank?
> ...


i wouldn't do both at the same time.your params look fine. But I find neutral pH to be even better than acidic but that is just my preference.


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

*lowering pH with CO2 injection*

So, lowering pH with CO2 injection works for CRS shrimps, doesn't it?


----------



## ThyrosineChoi (Apr 6, 2010)

hey igorr
i got my 30cm cube around 2 weeks ago..i don't remember lol but yeah
and i already had mine breed about 3~4 days ago.

frank told me to get peat moss and i've bought a filter peat at bigals 
and i shoved my peat moss in the HOB filter.

and i also have amazonia 2 with NO co2.


heres my water para from 29th of septemer.

pH 6.6
ammonia 1ppm
nitrite-0ppm
nitrate-80ppm
kH 1
gH 5


they bred when my ammonia was 4ppm!!

anyways, without peatmoss and soil, my kH was around 5~7 WHILE gH was 8.
when i had peat filter , my kH dropped to 3~4 in 2 days and my gh dropped to 6.

when i had peat filter+amazonia , my kH is 1 with gH or 4~5

and i don't even bother using co2 anymore..maybe when i get myself more plants.


----------

